# Fray in Ferndale updates



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm keeping a running tally of all updates coming out of Ferndale from Frayers who aren't too tired or engrossed in their race cars.

To all of you at the Fray, please feel free to send me any pictures or updates and I'll post them in the blog.

http://radscalemotorsports.weebly.com/blog.html

-Cory


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Final 2012 Fray results are in*

The 15th annual Fray in Ferndale has come to a completion. Racers are heading home. From all I've heard and seen, it was a complete success.

Congratulations to RC Lincoln for taking the win in the individual competition.
Congratulations to the SoCal team for their win in the team competition.
Congratulations to the Ferndale team for their win in the team IROC.

Here are the complete results.

-Cory


----------

